# Quick Lightroom question. Help please!



## sunnyVan (Jun 12, 2015)

If I have a picture taken both in raw and jpeg and then import it into LR, how do I access and edit the jpeg file? The raw file shows up by default and I can't find a way to open the jpeg file. 

I don't usually shoot jpeg, but I'm doing it this time for specific reason.


----------



## Schmave (Jun 12, 2015)

In the import settings there should be an option *Treat JPEG Files Next To Raw Files As Separate Photos*. See the link below:
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/help/file-import-formats-settings.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 13, 2015)

Schmave said:


> In the import settings there should be an option *Treat JPEG Files Next To Raw Files As Separate Photos*. See the link below:
> https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/help/file-import-formats-settings.html




Yes. Edit / Preferences / General. Check the box as noted above.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 13, 2015)

THANK YOU!!!!

Was about to call Scott Kelby. Then realized I didn't have his phone number.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 13, 2015)

Just out of interest, why would you want to process the jpeg rather than the RAW?


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 13, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Just out of interest, why would you want to process the jpeg rather than the RAW?



I'm experimenting with IR photography. Been having problem color balancing raw files. Have to import into DPP and then to photoshop and then to LR. Too many steps. And the end result doesn't seem significantly better than jpeg. So I'm taking both jpeg and raw. I process the jpeg. The RAW is just backup. I'm still trying to figure out an easier workflow with IR images.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 13, 2015)

A Church in Whitestone by Yeung Wen Photography, on Flickr



A Church in Whitestone by Yeung Wen Photography, on Flickr


I hope I'm doing it right. This is jpeg. Looks ok to me. The RAW file is a pain.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 13, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest, why would you want to process the jpeg rather than the RAW?
> ...



Interesting, thanks. Have you tried using the sliders in the 'Camera Calibration' panel in the Develop Module to get your own custom CFA response? They are very powerful and once you get a setting dialed in you could use it as an import preset. Maybe it might work and still give you that RAW editing control.


----------

